# Ants in the car



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

There's gotta be food somewhere. Even in a minor amount. I must have dropped a piece of ChickFila biscuit one morning and failed to clean it up. About a week later, I noticed flies in the cab. Mind you it is a work truck, 20 years old. I zeroed in on the food, and there were maggots in it.....just waiting to become flies. No more eating in the truck without cleaning it out. Gross.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Ants like all other colony insects, will annually grow a new queen, and send her and a small cotillion of servants aloft, to colonize elsewhere.

Most likely you have gotten a new queen trying to nest in your car.

RAID

and a vacuum, should remove them.

ED


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

I like this for ants. Then you don't have to be exposed to pesticide.


https://www.amazon.com/Combat-Quick...ocphy=1014094&hvtargid=pla-433596471834&psc=1


----------



## dj3 (Apr 27, 2020)

Boric acid powder will work too, and when you are done, just vac it up.
$1 at the dollar store.
Plus tax.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

dj3 said:


> Boric acid powder will work too, and when you are done, just vac it up.
> $1 at the dollar store.
> Plus tax.



I think it's not so good for pets.


----------



## jeffnc (Apr 1, 2011)

I'm pretty sure there's no food, but anything's possible. I'll give it a good inspection. Then I'll go with the ant baits and see how it goes.


----------



## LS-6 (Nov 26, 2019)

Might be a French fry or a Cheeto that was inadvertently dropped etc. especially if you have kids. If you can spray raid where you see the ants under and behind the seats roll up the windows for a day or over night. That's what I did when I had gnats in the car. Then obviously the next time you drive roll down the windows to ventilate.
Just my 2 cents worth. :wink2:


----------

